# what power binoculars for 3d



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm using 8X42 which I use for hunting and with my eye site not being great I would like a set 10X for 3D. Last Saturday several were using the 10X25's.


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*binos*

i use nikon 10x50 or 8x50 the ten power helps see the 12 ring but in low light the 8 power is better personal preference burris makes a 10x50 signature select those are some of the clearest binos i have seen and the price is not bad around 450.00 to 550.00


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Alpen*

hey there i use alpen 10x42 , for the money i dont think theres anything better out there but thats just me but i would strongly suggest look into them heres there web page www.alpenoutdoor.com


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IBO has a 8.5X restriction and ASA has none. I currently have the Alpen Apex 8.5x50. Very good glass. I was also considering the Vortex 8.5x 50's as well and got a great deal on these Alpens.

The only thing I will tell you is to be careful. If you get too strong of a binocular, you'll see marks on the targets with them that you cannot see at full draw.


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

Alpen 8.5X50 i just checked these out at a show in KY and have order me them for 3d so so so clear even clear then my leupold and i thought they was nice but not compared to the alpens


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

I like my 12x45s, but all I shoot is ASA.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I use 8 that ay there are legal everywhere.....


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

I use 8x32 Burris Lankmark binoculars that came with my Fullfield II scope. Not a bad set of binoculars for free.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

I use the Vortex 8.5x50, Excellent bino!!


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I use 8.5X42 Vortex. I love them great bino's.*


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Vortex DBack 10x42 unless I shoot anything IBO then el cheapo BPS 8x24


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

wlw723 said:


> what power bino is good for 3d


I do not shoot any IBO, so the power limit does not matter. I have the Vortex Vultures in 12x50 and absolutely love them!


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

For the money I've founnd it hard to beat my Alpens


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm going to try my 20x50mm spotting scope for 3D. I might see the ten ring on the black targets that I have problems with. I just shoot to practice so I use what I want.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Vortex Vipers 8.5x50 :wink:


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i have some 10x42 pentax and they work great.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I have had a pair of Brunton 10X42 for a number of years. I use them for the ASA. Since the IBO changed their rules I had to buy a pair of 8X42 Alpens. the Alpens are good for the money but the Bruntons are better over. Of course the Bruntons cost much more as I bought the lower end Alpens.


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

Last year it was 8x42 Nikons because of IBOs restrictions. I dont shoot IBO now so with ASA rules I am using 10x50 NIkons.


----------



## emselkhunter (Mar 5, 2008)

up here in Canada we follow the I.B.O. rules as well so nothing stronger than 8 power. But there is alot excellent light collecting 8 powers out there that make even the black bear in a cave possible to see its rings. Try lots out in the store and pick small objects or writing in darker ares of the store to choose the right ones in your price range. Good luck and good shooting


----------

